# canal walk



## PARAGUAY (6 Feb 2017)




----------



## frederick thompson (6 Feb 2017)

PARAGUAY said:


> View attachment 102542


Very nice

Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk


----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Feb 2017)




----------



## PARAGUAY (7 Feb 2017)

just lucky with the day right side of canal


----------



## ian_m (7 Feb 2017)

Just had to reply with my wife's canal pic. Caledonian canal in autumn, near Fort Augustus, October 2008.


----------

